# where to go in September ?



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

After just having 3 weeks in France using the aires and being totally amazed by the experience, we are even seriously considering entering the full timing lifestyle, after meeting some amazing people.


we are intending going back in September for 4 or 5 weeks.

where would be the best place to head for for decent weather at that time of year ?

John


----------



## garfield85 (Jun 10, 2012)

As usual, in the south of France, mainly in the south east...

If you find the seaside is too busy, try Ardeche, Lozere, haute-Loire, Cevennes... They are all wonderful counties. 

We also want to go there for some weeks with our RV in September...

If you need more info, contact us by PM, I am French, living in Vendee, and my partner is English.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree. Draw a line from the verdon gorges in the east across through ardeche, aveyron and as far west as the dordogne and you can't go wrong. Have a look at the back end of out blog from last summer at www.hankthetank.co.uk or ideas. We will be there in September if I find my way out of Slovenia


----------



## garfield85 (Jun 10, 2012)

It is exactly the trip we want to do in September in the opposite way !

From Vendee, Dordogne, Lozere, Ardeche, Cevennes, and back across the Pyrenees... If we have enough time. 

I can't be wrong... I am French :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If you want an altenative..
Mosel in germany, lots of stelplatz (aires), weather is usually good and fantastic scenery....

Or alternative Ile de re or Il de Oleron on the west coast..


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Went over last year early October have had lots of trips down the west coast from our friends house nr la rochelle and have also seen a lot of the med coast, we decided to head for the centre and decide then where we wanted to go , the place we got was perigord & of course a forest in autumn was fantastic didn't make it to either coast and will head back in mid sept this year


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Anywhere south of the Loire should still be quite nice in September or October. We were still eating lunch in the garden every day in November in Lot et Garonne.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The Dordogne is calling us this year. Should be very comfortable in September after the crowds and heat.

Ray.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Pop in and see us if you do Ray!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

mrs W

Everyone should pop in and see you two

How are the bookings going on the gite

Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

MrsW said:


> Pop in and see us if you do Ray!


Thanks Lesley.
But we will be visiting OLD friends in the car near Bergerac. It's a flying visit before more visitors descend on us early October. Whew it's like being shackled to a treadmill.

Ray.

p.s. but will stick you in me Sat Nav.....


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

6 weeks of bookings straight through from 14th July till 25th August. Just what we had hoped for. (I go to GB on 31st August to babysit for 2.5 weeks, so at least Dave won't have to do any sorting out of the gite while I'm gone!)

The first family who are here now are really lovely!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great    

Aldra

you both deserve it


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

We're out into France again early September for four weeks?

Did similar last year, weather good as was the scenery. We got down into the Pyrenees and even as high as Lac de Payolle (42.93767, 0.29248) the temperatures were good in the day.

Just hoping it will be as good this year.

Rod


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

For several years now we leave UK mid August and return end Sept. I agree anything south of the Loire is more than acceptable weather wise and the further south and east you go the warmer it will be. However, anything may happen this year if the weather to date is anything to go by.

Sue


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Over the last few years we've always gone in September and the furthest south we've ever got is the Loire! We've had great weather in various parts of France including Normandy and Champagne. About 3 or 4 years ago we were going to head down to the South but only got as far as the Champagne region and decided to stay in that area as it was lovely and the weather was really good too, which was a real bonus. Probably our best holiday so far.

Denise


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

We're thinking of heading towards the south east part of France too - with the Dallies in tow. Can anyone recommend any dog-friendly aires/campsites in the area or en route?


----------

